# Is there such thing as a dawn to dusk light sensor switch?



## hhb480

Why not just tie the lights together on the same switch leg


----------



## shantzzz

hhb480 said:


> Why not just tie the lights together on the same switch leg


Not possible due to some technical reasons


----------



## Black Dog

shantzzz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone ever heard of or seen a light sensor that turns a switch on when it detects light, ie a dawn-to-dusk sensor? There are plenty that turn a switch on when it's dark but not when it is light.
> 
> Need this to turn a light on in a room when another light in the room is turned on. Any help appreciated.













Set it up on a contactor so that it's normally closed, when the coil loses power.---feed the coil with a photo-eye...


Welcome to ET....:thumbsup:


----------



## papaotis

id like a little more reasoning for this:001_huh:


----------



## gnuuser

shantzzz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone ever heard of or seen a light sensor that turns a switch on when it detects light, ie a dawn-to-dusk sensor? There are plenty that turn a switch on when it's dark but not when it is light.
> 
> Need this to turn a light on in a room when another light in the room is turned on. Any help appreciated.


if i remember correctly a dusk to dawn switch uses a photo resistor.
a dawn to dusk would use a photo transistor.
that type of sensor would be used for light detection in burgler alarm systems and would operate a relay.

you could probably find them someplace 
but you could also relay and low voltage control ckts as well


----------



## hhb480

What about an occupancy sensor should pick of motion when someone walks into room to turn on first switch.


----------



## telsa

*In answer to your general query...*

Digital logic and ROM has reached the point that off-the-shelf eternal clocks (digital lighting control switches) are in wide release. 

(Multiple brands)

Some fit inside a 1-Gang ring others have their own 3R box.

What they do is keep track of sunset/ sunrise every day of the year -- for your latitude -- forever.

All that you have to do is fiddle with them -- setting your location and time zone.

Some even have tweaks that shift the on/off decision some set amount -- you choose.

These can be compounded with photo-cells to suit.

They are all off-the-shelf and as common as Chicklets... 

Heck, more common than Chicklets.:laughing:

They often eliminate the need to even run a photo-cell; and they lend themselves to compound switch logic. Many will permit weekly logical rhythms... some even adjust for holidays. (!)

That's how cheap ROM has become.


----------



## Southeast Power

shantzzz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone ever heard of or seen a light sensor that turns a switch on when it detects light, ie a dawn-to-dusk sensor? There are plenty that turn a switch on when it's dark but not when it is light.
> 
> Need this to turn a light on in a room when another light in the room is turned on. Any help appreciated.


Is this a one of a kind installation or a project?
What is the application?
My first thought was, as mentioned here, use a photo sensor and operate the light with a relay.


----------



## LGLS

Intermatic and Tork make photocells that do just that. They're used for daytime lighting in tunnels.


----------



## nbb

Black Dog said:


> Set it up on a contactor so that it's normally closed, when the coil loses power.---feed the coil with a photo-eye...
> 
> 
> Welcome to ET....:thumbsup:


Another way is just to find a photo-eye that is normally open. Eliminates the possible failure in the contactor. Your way is easier with off the shelf parts, but I dropped out of engineering school because I was a big fan of KISS.


----------



## telsa

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1aTsBnpvhk

TORK SS700Z

It drops right into a one-yoke opening -- as a smart switch.

Poof, you're done.


----------



## Electric_Light

I sense indoor gardening of the variety that involve 1,000 watt high pressure sodium.


----------



## shantzzz

*found it*

Thanks to all replies, as an update I found this little device that will do the trick:
http://www.amazon.com/Photoelectric...p/B00BLZ93T2/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8


----------



## TrikiDick

I want to bring this back to life. I spent three hours last night trying to find a way to create a dawn to dusk sensor but I cannot find ANYTHING! I thought I was good at googling, but obviously not. This is the only thread I found. 

Basically, I have a water fountain that I want to run during the daytime, and shut off on a night. I went to Lowes and bought me a dusk till dawn timer, and intend to tear into it until I saw the post from shantzzz and thought there may be another way. 

I'm obviously not an electrician, nor am I a total noob, but honestly I don't know where to start with this project. 

Please help,

Thanks.


----------



## Pete m.

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area.

If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

